# Lan gaming in Hathway



## ymhatre (Jan 29, 2006)

guys 
can u please let me know how to play lan games on hathway
is there any restriction in hathway
i can play direct ip 
but how can i play lan games like n4s mw 
please reply
even u can contact me on if 9819610072
or else give ur phone privately so tht i can contact u


----------



## theKonqueror (Feb 7, 2006)

Mate, I too have hathway connection.... the only thing I can say is, THEY $UCK....

You cannot access other PCs who have hathway connection via internal lan... so if ur IP is say 10.7.55.5 and friend has 10.7.55.6, u can't even ping that IP from ur PC...


----------



## Him007 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Hi*

Hey Guys,
For this u have to ask the customer support team in the hathw@y, actually online gaming requires some port (TCP & UDP) to be opened, so u can e-mail to Hathway team. If they will find that ports are ok, you can play online games.
The ports are locked for the security reason ......
Regards
Himanshu


----------

